# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Águila en la Serena.

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado sábado hice un pequeño reportaje a un águila (si me equivoco en la especie podéis corregirme, porque yo no estoy seguro). El pájaro estaba muy lejos, ya que es un animal muy esquivo, y cuando paré el coche se alejó, de forma que cuando pude enfocar estaba a mucha distancia, de ahí que las fotos no tengan mucha calidad. Las imágenes las tomé desde el cordel serrano (camino real), y la sierra que se ve al fondo desenfocada es la de Orellana y Pela, que se encuentra más allá del embalse de Orellana. Aquí tenéis las  instantáneas:















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas fotos y difíciles Los Terines.
Sobre el águila no estoy seguro tan poco.
Las águilas no las llevo muy bien.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas.
Para mi que es un aguila, casi seguro

----------


## REEGE

Igual por la pinta puede ser un AGUILUCHO LAGUNERO!!!! No sé pero no parece una de las grandes, aunque en foto no se ve... 
Los Terrines, ¿Que tal andaba de tamaño?... 
Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

> Igual por la pinta puede ser un AGUILUCHO LAGUNERO!!!! No sé pero no parece una de las grandes, aunque en foto no se ve... 
> Los Terrines, ¿Que tal andaba de tamaño?... 
> Saludos.


La verdad es que no me pareció muy grande, pero estaba muy lejos (quizás a doscientos metros cuando hice las fotos), por lo que no puedo asegurarlo.

Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Ayer por la mañana tuve la suerte de que estando al lado de la casa me dió una pasadas lo que creí que era un águila, pero no estoy seguro, así que espero vuestra ayuda. Aquí la tenéis:











Un cordial saludo

----------


## jason

Uff la verdad es que el segundo no lo sé muy bien, podría ser un lagunero. El primero creo que es un busardo ratonero.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, jason; nos vienen muy bien tus opiniones para identificar especies.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

